
Snowden Docs Reveal Scope of Secrets Exposed to China in '01 Spy Plane Incident - acdanger
https://theintercept.com/2017/04/10/snowden-documents-reveal-scope-of-secrets-exposed-to-china-in-2001-spy-plane-incident/
======
techdragon
I really love it when The Intercept publishes articles like this, a precious
glimpse behind the curtain of secrecy, and an opportunity to learn something
delightfully detailed about something that I was previously never going to
know enough about to satisfy my curiosity.

